
Creative Airline Passenger Safety Videos from Around the World - DrScump
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdmisLSlxvQ
======
FearNotDaniel
As a frequent flyer, I find this kind of thing immensely irritating. Sure, if
it was a long haul holiday-of-a-lifetime flight from Europe to NZ the Hobbit
epic has its place, but when they do this stuff on short-haul business flights
I'm just praying for them to shut up and leave me in peace. British Airways
had some charity effort last year featuring various smug celebrities that felt
like it went on for ever; meanwhile Lufthansa would continue doing the in-
person demo, bilingually, in a fraction of the time, so I could go back to
thinking about work or doing whatever else I wanted to do with my time.

